# E (apparently about gardening now)



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Hello again


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Haha e go BRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

Hello moderators would you please merge this thread with the other EEEEEE thread


----------



## ben909 (Apr 16, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Hello moderators would you please merge this thread with the other EEEEEE thread


(didn't they say that was hard... or was that splitting threads)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2022)

ben909 said:


> (didn't they say that was hard... or was that splitting threads)



I am not sure but from now on this thread is about flowers and gardens.
I like lavender.


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 16, 2022)

Well this changed fast


----------



## ben909 (Apr 16, 2022)

*plants potatos*


----------

